# Scooter is sick...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's been very sleepy and acting strange for a few days now so we took him to the vet. She felt his belly and he screeched so after a few x-rays she said he's full of gas and poo. He's been eating very little but going poo, I posted about how it seemed he was acting odd when he'd try to poo. She also said one anal gland was a bit yucky, but not too bad, and the other was fine. She put him on Sucralfate for his tummy and Royal Canin High Fiber food for a few days.

The vet also said his back molars are "capped". She explained that this is when the adult tooth is there but the baby tooth just hasn't fallen out yet and it causes pain. So the food she gave me is canned, very soft, and hopefully this will be easier for him to eat for the next few days. His usual food is Evo Red Meat but now I wonder if we should change. I'm going to wait to see how he does on the food the vet gave us, switch back to his old food for a while and then see if this comes back.

Has anyone had any of the same issues???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I forgot this part...they gave him some fluid, just under the skin by his shoulder and included B-12. She said it's anti-inflammatory to help with his stomach issues.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh poor Scooter. I've never heard of this before. Did the vet say this is the result of an on-going condition or just a one-time thing? Personally I love EVO so I'd go back to it once Scooter is straightened out.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Scooter's not feeling well. 
Hopefully the Sub Q fluids will help to perk him up and make him feel better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The vet thinks it's just a one-time thing and he should be back to normal in a few days. I sure hope so! He's snoozing now. 

This may make me sound crazy but I'll throw it out there, I think he's sad. The kids have been back in school for a few weeks and he cries in the morning when they leave. He watches them getting on the bus from the front window and sits there crying. I try to play with him but he will just go lie down. Maybe he'll perk up once he gets used to us all being on a new schedule.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, I am so sorry about Scooter. All I can say is my Jasper is doing better on Royal Canin than on the raw medallions (cooked.) The verdict is still out for Cash, he may do better actually on the high protein (medallions are high protein like EVO) But Jasper also had very un-fufilled poops and some anal gland issues... and it has not been that long, but it seems the grains in the RC are really helping. And they have certainly helped his energy. So if scooter does really well on the RC you may want to mix it with the EVO or find a different formula that does actually have some grain/fiber in it. Perhaps he will not need as much fiber as the prescription RC. We just use the mini poodle formula you can get at petco or petsmart.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann, I'm sorry to hear that Scooter is sick. I hope the meds and new food do the trick. It's so hard when you know something is wrong but they can't tell us where it hurts.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ann - You're not crazy to think Scooter is sad. The scientific term for it is probably Separation Anxiety. Some dogs bark, some poop, some chew, some sleep, some eat, some don't eat - just like people. He had a rhythm of life that included seeing kids all day ever since coming into the house, and now that is all changed. He's probably confused, maybe a little lonely or lovesick. And that could be leading to stomach problems - poor kid is stressed out! He might need to be weaned off the attention he was getting. I am not sure about all the schedules, so think about how to make the situation a bit less drastic for him. Maybe get him out with other dogs during the day when the kids are away.

Lots of hugs and kisses help, too!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm sure you're right about Scooter missing the kids. At my house, it's just the opposite. Now there are two less trying to get my attention. LOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aw, poor Scooter. I sure hope he feels better real soon!!
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ahhh, poor baby!! Has he not been pooping at all? Keep an eye on him. If the high fiber food does not kick a stool out soon, he may need something a little stronger since he so uncomfortable. Sadly, a side effect of Sucralfate is constipation. Keep us posted.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

good vibes to Scooter from me and Henry ~~~~~~~
Feel Better Soon!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am just checking on Scooter and hoping for some big, frequent poops (as said by only a dog lover!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He seems a bit better, thank you all for checking on him! He's got more energy that's for sure. Last night one of his molars fell out and it was bloody so it must have been bothering him. He didn't really drink yesterday so I wondered if it was from the subcu. fluids the vet gave him. This morning he had the high fiber wet food mixed with his dry Evo food. He chows down on food since we started the wet food! 
I hope this works!!!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

We had a Bichon who required sub cutaneous fluid. He was fine after a bit. He also had an enema a couple of times and that helped enormously. His motility had slowed after a surgery for bladder stones.

Have you tried doing some massage on his tummy to help the intestines to move things along? Warm baths if he likes them (stress can slow motility further) and warm compresses can help. You could use a wet heating pad (the inside insert is dampened) and move it from one area to the next while massaging. If dogs can use Miralax, that adds water to the stool and might help him move things along and out. 

Good luck, I hope Scooter bounces back.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know my two like their routine .. Asta was much more easy going and would roll with the punches .. and did not mind routine change 
Cosmo definetly prefers things more orderly . He is not keen on routine change and going new places but seems OK once he gets there.. I have to be there he is not good when he has to go to the vet and stay for a period of time .
They are more attached to me than my husband and will lie and wait by the kiddie gate until I come home .
Your guy might just need some extra sleep to help him over the routine change and the trip to the Vet can be traumatic for him 
The Sub q liquids should make him perk up in a few days .. 
Diet seems to be a big issue as well . The vet constantly asks me what do I feed my dogs .. The wrong food combinations seem to put them off ..
I never had these extreme dietary concerns with other dogs I owned


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wonder if his food could be the problem. Everyone says their dog eats and then will go poo within an hour or two. Scooter eats dinner at around 6pm and doesn't go poo until 6am or later. Could the food be causing constipation? If so, any recommendations on what we could add to it or change foods? He eats Evo Red Meat Small Bites. He never gets excited about his food but since he's been on the canned food he's losing his mind while we get it ready. He jumps around and whines for it.
Not sure what to do from here.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Scooter continues to improve. I bet he just isn't as playful because he's not feeling so great. Here's to continued improvement!:tea:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:hug:s to Scooter. I hope he's feeling better real soon.

Pepper eats Solid Gold Wee Bits and that seems to work really well for him. He poops twice a day usually, depending on how many treats he's had :biggrin1: If Scooter keeps having problems with the EVO, you might want to try something with a bit less protein and more fiber.

As for him feeling sad or out of sorts with the new schedule, I believe it! We have a houseful of dogs who get stressed if our household schedule changes too much. Most dogs really like routine because it's a secure feeling. Scooter just needs a week or two to adjust to the new routine and he'll perk up again. Don't make a big deal out of it. Just go about your day the way you need to, act as if nothing is out of the ordinary, quietly praise him when he's offering behavior you WANT him to repeat, and he'll follow your lead.

In the meantime, get well wishes and tummy rubs from us to Scooter!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I wonder if his food could be the problem. Everyone says their dog eats and then will go poo within an hour or two. Scooter eats dinner at around 6pm and doesn't go poo until 6am or later.


Is Scooter pretty young still? Shamouti is 5 months now and still poos 3 and sometimes 4 times a day. I watch for him to poop after he eats, but in the evenings he eats dinner around 6 and then won't poop until the next morning first thing.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope Scooter is feeling better each day. I'm sure he misses the kids because I can tell a difference on the days that Ronnie is away from the house. Cicero misses him and is soooo happy to see him come home.

Food: Cicero has tried them all. Turns his nose up at most ~ especially the dry food. I think I've given away more dog food since we've had him than my little Pom ate in 17 years.  We're mostly cooking for him now :frusty: but the little guy has to eat something!! He usually only poops once a day now ~ about the middle of the day.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann, why can't you simply keep him on the canned food? I know kibble is good for their teeth but maybe you could use kibble as a treat and the canned food as his main nutritional source.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Christy-Scooter is 5 months old also. We've never been able to tell when he's going to go, seems to be different all the time. He's so good about using his bells when he needs to go out so I can't complain, hasn't had an accident in the house in about a month.

Susan-The canned food he's on has way too much fiber for every day, it's actually for overweight dogs. Scoot is only 8 pounds, or was before this event, so the vet was concerned because she didn't want him to lose any weight. (Wish I had that problem!) 

Dale-He's so funny when someone has been gone! He goes crazy and jumps like he's on a trampoline. ound: I know he misses the kids and DH hasn't been working from home the past two weeks, he usually does 2 days a week, so I think he's wondering where all of his peeps have gone! 

The vet called last night to check on him and said to put him back on his Evo food this morning. I did but I put warm water on it and he ate it right up. Before this we've had to sit with him and place the food on the floor to get him to eat it. He's lapping it up right off the plate now!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Christy-Scooter is 5 months old also. We've never been able to tell when he's going to go, seems to be different all the time. He's so good about using his bells when he needs to go out so I can't complain, hasn't had an accident in the house in about a month.


It's great to hear how well he's eating! I hope he's pooping better now.  Way to go Scooter on the bell ringing! Shamouti knows he's supposed to "hold it", he just doesn't know what to do when he's done holding it! He hasn't figured out how to let me know other than to squat and pee! Yikes! As long as I take him out every so often, we have no accidents but if I wait for a sign....it just doesn't happen~no bell ringing, no whining, no intense stare, not pacing or going to the door...nothing! He's still a work in progress.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ann I haven't heard of it but am sending you both well wishes


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, I my boys often go once a day and usually in the morning but not always--sometimes they will go again in the afternoon. My vet wanted me to try the science diet W/D for my boys, one because he was a pudge...But for Jasper it was simply to up the fiber to help with anal gland issues. My boys loved it at first but then refused it. If scooter, does better on it, meaning his poops are larger and well formed and seems to be emptying himself more at one time... How bout just adding a bit of the W/D to the EVO to add some fiber. you also could consider one of Nutura's other products that actually do have some grain and some more fiber. Innova is great as are the California Naturals.... 

Some dogs just don't do well on the high protein as good as it is supposed to be for them... My Jasper is one of them. Cash on the other hand thrives on high protein. So if Scooter has been on EVO most of his life it may be good to try one of the more traditionally balanced foods. I know people on the forum love Fromms. 

Hope he continues to do better.


----------

